# hello guys



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

where ya from? if you've got some snow and a mountain around ya anytime of the year, then go for it! its a great sport and really is amazing. i hope you enjoy it as much as all of us do!

welcome to our little community


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

welcome, hope you enjoy it here


----------

